# Documents required for professional body registration?



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Which documents are required for professional body registration. From starting to end


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Akhil003 said:


> Which documents are required for professional body registration. From starting to end


https://www.iitpsa.org.za/critical-skills-visa/

Reference letters is must (added advantage if the letter supports your critical skill)
Comprehensive CV - tweak to satisfy your critical skill.
Rest of it you can get it in above link


----------

